# TDP sigma 35mm f1.4



## risc32 (Jan 10, 2013)

http://thedigitalpicture.com/Reviews/Sigma-35mm-f-1.4-EX-DG-HSM-Lens-Review.aspx

what he said.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 10, 2013)

Yup. Awesomeness to the extreme on my 5D & 7D. I'll be all over an 85mm "A" series version...


----------



## Dick (Feb 21, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I'll be all over an 85mm "A" series version...



Me too. The 35mm Sigma is currently my favorite lens. Either a wide prime or an 85mm and I'll buy it without a doubt.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2013)

yep this lens is flat out awesome


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2013)

heard a lot of good first had feedback from some of my friends re this lens


----------

